# Problem with Firefox 1.0PR Browser and Vbulletin



## WizarDru (Sep 27, 2004)

Just to make you aware, there appears to be an issue with the WYSIWYG editor functionality and Vbulletin.  I'm looking into a workaround for those so inclined.  

You can read more about it here.


----------



## Psionicist (Sep 27, 2004)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> Just to make you aware, there appears to be an issue with the WYSIWYG editor functionality and Vbulletin.  I'm looking into a workaround for those so inclined.
> 
> You can read more about it




This is not necessarily a problem with Firefox, it is most certainly a problem with vBulletin's coders assuming everyone use Internet Explorer. It is not Linux fault you cannot run Microsoft Word on it is it?


----------



## WizarDru (Sep 27, 2004)

Honestly, I couldn't tell you the exact source of the problem.  I do know that Firefox 0.93 worked for me, and 1.0PR does not.  Offhand, it sounds like both were coded with expectations that turned out to be incorrect....but I'm more interested in finding a way to make the 1.0PR client work with VBulletin's WYSIWYG feature, 'cuz I've come to love it so.


----------



## Michael Morris (Sep 27, 2004)

Psionicist said:
			
		

> This is not necessarily a problem with Firefox, it is most certainly a problem with vBulletin's coders assuming everyone use Internet Explorer. It is not Linux fault you cannot run Microsoft Word on it is it?




Cut the snarky comments Psi - they aren't appreciated.

Firefox is in beta.  The editor is tested and runs properly on IE, NS, Safari and Opera.  The problem is in Firefox, and again Firefox is still in beta.


----------



## cybertalus (Sep 28, 2004)

Spoony Bard said:
			
		

> The editor is tested and runs properly on IE, NS, Safari and Opera.




Just out of curiosity, is there a particular setting that's needed to get the WYSIWYG editor working in Opera?  I keep getting the Extended editor instead.  (I just checked and the WYSIWYG Editor does load and work on IE on the same machine.)


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 28, 2004)

I use Firefox, and it works like a charm here


----------



## haiiro (Sep 28, 2004)

Teflon Billy said:
			
		

> I use Firefox, and it works like a charm here




Likewise. I'm using 0.9.3, and the only wrinkle I notice is that the mouseover thread previews are limited to one line, rather than several.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 28, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> Likewise. I'm using 0.9.3, and the only wrinkle I notice is that the mouseover thread previews are limited to one line, rather than several.




Ditto that


----------



## WizarDru (Sep 28, 2004)

haiiro said:
			
		

> Likewise. I'm using 0.9.3, and the only wrinkle I notice is that the mouseover thread previews are limited to one line, rather than several.




No one was questioning that 0.93 works.  This is about 1.0PR.


----------



## Michael Morris (Sep 29, 2004)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> No one was questioning that 0.93 works.  This is about 1.0PR.




Until Mozilla declares the browser final neither I nor Jelsoft will work towards a fix because any work we do might be invalidated when they take it up to 1.1.  That said, if there are still issues in the final release I'll see what I can do - Vbulletin queries the browser for it's type and makes slight modifications to the page for each browser.  That means the page you get on IE is actually different from Firefox or NS in one or more ways.


----------



## haiiro (Sep 29, 2004)

WizarDru said:
			
		

> No one was questioning that 0.93 works.  This is about 1.0PR.




No hijacking intended. I mostly wanted to comment about the one difference I've noticed between FF and IE on EN World.


----------



## Teflon Billy (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm using 1.0


----------



## mythusmage (Sep 29, 2004)

Which platform?


----------



## WizarDru (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm using 1.0PR on Windows XP, Service Pack 1.

Billy, when you say 'works like a charm', you meant that you're getting fully *WYSIWYG *controls?  Even when I have enhanced checked, it still operates as if it's in the non-enhanced mode (i.e. shows the tags instead of showing it in WYSIWYG mode, so that Bold looks *BOLD*, and not just a [*B]BOLD[*/B]).

And Micheal, no worries.  I didn't mean to make you think that you should kowtow to the Mozilla team's whims...I"m just trying to narrow down if the problem is one that everyone is having with 1.0PR, or if it's something that can be fixed on the client end.  You've got enough work to do with the site without worrying about that.


----------

